# Marbury "I'm a Man Now"



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> After joining the Knicks' summer-league team on the bench in its loss to the Suns Saturday night, Marbury broke his silence on Larry Brown's dismissal and Isiah's appointment to head coach. Marbury had a grin plastered on his face during much of the interview with a small group of writers, mixing in colorful metaphors and exhibiting genuine joy.
> 
> "I wanted him to be the coach before all of this," Marbury said. "This is not brand new to me. I used to beg him, 'Why you don't coach? Why you don't coach?' Because I know that he knows how to coach. I've seen him coach. So, I'm like, 'Man, you'll be good.' And he's like, 'I can't help you down there.' " Marbury's wish now has been granted and he has no more excuses. "They couldn't surgically take the smile off my face," said Marbury, who called Thomas "a father figure."
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/php/pfriendly/print.php?url=http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/marbury__isiahs_my_man_knicks_marc_berman.htm

:whofarted ........:krazy:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

That's it. Marbury's officially gone off the deep end. Talking about washing clothes? Wooooooowwwww


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Lol.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Hes a horrible speaker


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I still got love for you Starbury (this is the first NBA players I ever met, so it's hard to forget something like that).


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Stephen "waterboy" Marbury


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

some guys cant win, 

he tries to be nice and not throw LB under the bus now that he's gone and he is mocked , if he was more direct about it , I assure you there would be post about how immature he is for attacking a legendary coach when he was down.

marbury is not a great speaker , in fact he isn't articulate at all and I think thats clear , but he isn't paid to be a public speaker he's paid to play basketball and that he does very well.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Stephen "waterboy" Marbury


oh his names stephen?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Stephen "waterboy" Marbury


Stephon "millionaire" Marbury, don't get it twisted.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Grinch you had a few good points there buddy :wink:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> some guys cant win,
> 
> he tries to be nice and not throw LB under the bus now that he's gone and he is mocked , if he was more direct about it , I assure you there would be post about how immature he is for attacking a legendary coach when he was down.
> 
> marbury is not a great speaker , in fact he isn't articulate at all and I think thats clear , but he isn't paid to be a public speaker he's paid to play basketball and that he does very well.


The only reason why he isn't throwing LB under is a bus is because Knicks brass told him not to. He even said it during the Suns vs Knicks summer league games, that he was told not to be negative in reference to Brown. If he did, I don't think no one would mocked him, because Frye, Lee and Nate did the same thing and no one made an issue of it. Stop acting like we jump on Steph's back for every little thing because that's not the case at all. But if you read some of the comments you can't help but to laugh.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> The only reason why he isn't throwing LB under is a bus is because Knicks brass told him not to. He even said it during the Suns vs Knicks summer league games, that he was told not to be negative in reference to Brown. If he did, I don't think no one would mocked him, because Frye, Lee and Nate did the same thing and no one made an issue of it. Stop acting like we jump on Steph's back for every little thing because that's not the case at all. But if you read some of the comments you can't help but to laugh.


Your right we dont, but the media does tend to. They love to hate starbury.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

it takes two to tango, and sometimes maybe more. bottom line is that marbs, the knicks organization, larry brown, and the media have all been unfair or out of line at one point or another.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> The only reason why he isn't throwing LB under is a bus is because Knicks brass told him not to. He even said it during the Suns vs Knicks summer league games, that he was told not to be negative in reference to Brown. If he did, I don't think no one would mocked him, because Frye, Lee and Nate did the same thing and no one made an issue of it. Stop acting like we jump on Steph's back for every little thing because that's not the case at all. But if you read some of the comments you can't help but to laugh.



some people get away with it and some dont .

i have been away since thurs. of last week so i dont know if people made fun of the worst speaker on the team Ronaldo "tik-a-tee" balkman in my absence but i would think the chances are against it, in fact i am probably thinking his 2 summer league games are garnering him faint to decent size praise in these parts.

and if the only reason marbury isn't throwing LB under the bus is knicks brass said so , then good at least one employee of Knicks is finally following orders, i have no desire to tell marbury how he should feel or any other knicks for that matter, i only have an issue when they act poorly. i personally thought marbury's comments were easily understood but it was just a bad analogy and if lets say david lee had said the same thing he would have been given the benefit of the doubt on the convolution of his statements, but that marbury is an easy target due to ...well past verbal miscues and his general inarticulate nature which is almost like picking on stuttering kid in class kind of mentality. 

its not the jumping on marbury its sometimes the style in which its done , if channing made a mistake verbally i doubt much fun if any would be made of it. but marbury is seen as dumb which i happen not to agree with just extremely inarticulate with a BK accent that makes it seem worse than it is.

and i'll agree with truknicksfan it is more the media than the fans but it comes out in fans too.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Ha.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I thought it was a decent analogy?


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

"...we make love to pressure" -- Starbury, Summer League Interview


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Hes a horrible speaker


remember he did that interview when he was with Phoniex , in the playoffs playing against the spurs saying we gotta take it to another level then another level then another level that was so funny .


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

cimalee said:


> remember he did that interview when he was with Phoniex , in the playoffs playing against the spurs saying we gotta take it to another level then another level then another level that was so funny .


i have to admit i thought that was funny too , to the point i tried to look it up and use it as a signature.

i believe the count was at 7 levels.


----------

